# Which pain relievers are easiest on stomach?



## confetti (Sep 17, 2000)

I've read that Motrin IB isn't good for the stomach and that's what I usually take for the monthly cramps. Are there any relievers out there that are easier on the stomach? Someone suggested Aleve but I read the bottle and it talks about causing stomach problems too. So...I'm confused, what's the better thing to use otc? BTW, something like Extra Strenght Tylenol is not strong enough to do the trick.Thanks!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Aleve is good but it like all the other anti inflammitories can cause stomach problems. Tylenol is the only one that does not bother my stomach. Be sure to take aleve or motrin with food always.Linda


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Tylenol is supposed to be the easiest on the stomach, I heard. But even that can bother mine!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Every NSAID (Non-Steroidal Anti Inflamatory Drug) made can bother the stomach of someone, Some people are more sensitive than others.What NSAID's generally do is bother the stomach lining and can cause ulcers. Taking it all the time is more of a problem than a few days a month.Asprin is usually the worst offender, with the NSAID's being gentler, with some being gentler than others. However some people will have problems with any particular one or all of them. But not everyone who takes them will have problems. The types of problems they cause are a separate issue from IBS.If you are not having problems with it, and it is working for you, I would keep taking it. Tylenol is the only non-NSAID pain reliever out there.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html [This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 05-01-2001).]


----------

